# Can anyone offer Dave a home?



## tsgray70 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Everybody

About a year ago this little tabby kept coming in and we kept putting him out. All the neighbours were aware of him as he had been trying to find a home for a while. We asked locally and put up a few signs but no one claimed him. The Area in which we live has loads of student accommodation and we suspect that students got him as a kitten and left him. He is not chipped and had no collar.

Dave is approx 2 years old and has been living with us. We have had him neutered,wormed & flea'd but could do with a booster. He is a VERY cuddly cat and very laid back. He is great with dogs, as the picture shows, and just needs a forever home.

We are in Leicester and I would be happy to deliver locally for the right home. Please send me a message to discuss this further.


----------



## tsgray70 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've got to say that I had no idea that this would be so difficult. I have posted here and had zero replies. I have sent emails to friends and all of the staff at work. I have spoken to local rescues who are all full to bursting. I honestly thought that I was doing a good deed by taking him in.

The question i keep getting is, "Why are you getting rid of your cat?" Whilst trying to remain completely calm, I explain that he is not my cat, we helped him, but now need to find him a proper home.We never wanted another cat but couldn't see any harm come to him. We also have a 13 year old cat who is very grumpy and always has been. Dave wants to play and Felix just wants a quiet life. 

I am so sorry that I ever took pity on Dave and have learned a valuable lesson. I am still trying to find Dave a home so if anyone knows anyone, please let me know.


----------



## Kat74Em (Oct 13, 2010)

He sounds and looks lovely. You _have_ done a good deed - Dave would be freeezing cold and hungry on the street if it wasn't for you.

I'm about 2 & a half hours from Leicester, so I'm not best placed to take him (plus the fact we have a tiny house taken over by one cat already!). Hopefully there's someone more local to you on the forum who can help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

Please don't regret taking him in, you did a wonderful thing and should be proud and happy about it.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My friend has just had to have her cat put to sleep this week, I will give her a ring tomorrow but i think it may be a bit too soon.
They live in Leicester too.
maybe the Cats protection could find a foster home for him until he finds a for ever home.
He looks a lovely boy i hope he finds a home very soon.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have sent you a private message.
i might have found somebody for Dave.
Please repy asap.


----------



## tsgray70 (Sep 23, 2009)

Jills friend's husband has been to see Dave but has not said that he would like us to keep him for them. With this in mind I think that the most sensible course of action is to say that Dave is still looking for a home.

Of course, if the situation changes i will update this post.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

have you tried all these rescue in your area?

BLUE CROSS - Rehoming Pet Fostering Scheme (Nottinghamshire and Leicestershire)
Tel: 0300 456 8500
Rehoming web page: Blue Cross Nottinghamshire Pet Fostering Scheme
National web site: Blue Cross - Home

CATS IN NEED
Registered Charity number: 1042283
Tel: 02476 384358 - Calls taken weekdays after 5pm only.

LOUGHBOROUGH CAT SANCTUARY
Registered Charity no: 1025009
Tel: 01509 263357

LEICESTER ANIMAL AID ASSOCIATION
Registered Charity Number 242560
Rehoming Centre: Huncote Pet Rescue Centre, Elmwood Farm, Forest Rd, Huncote, Leicestershire, LE9 3LE
Kennels / Cattery - Tel: 01455 888257
General enquiries (admin office) - Tel: 01455 888546 (between 8am-2pm)
Fax: 01455 888257
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Leicester Animal Aid - Dog and Cat Rescue Leicestershire > Home

LEICESTER ANIMAL RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 509784
Shelter Address: Fair Winds, Tilton Rd, Billesdon, Leicester, LE7 9FF
Tel: 0116 259 9399
Web site: leicesteranimalrescue.co.uk

LEICESTER ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE (LARC)
Tel: 0116 2736515

THE NATIONAL ANIMAL TRUST
Registered Charity no: 243707 
Tel: 0116 288 2014

REDGATE FARM ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Sanctuary: 233 Shaw Lane, Markfield, Leicester, Leics. LE67 9PW
Opening hours: 10am to 4.30pm every day except Christmas Day.
Tel: 01530 243925
Web site: Redgate Farm Animal Sanctuary

PAWS (Protection of Animal Waifs & Strays)
(postal address only) 78 Thorpe Road, Shepshed, Nr. Loughborough, Leics.
Tel: 01509 503799


----------



## tsgray70 (Sep 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, Dave is still looking for a home. If anyone can help, please send me a PM.


----------



## tsgray70 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dave has found a new home and is moving to Huddersfield. I think that he is going to be spoilt rotten.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

yay that's great


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so pleased that he's got a new home.


----------

